# Retirees moving to Germany Info Please



## SPANISHEXPAT (May 11, 2015)

My husband and I are both retired and wish to move to Germany next year. Currently we are resident in Spain. We are both drawing State and Company Pensions from UK. My husband is type ll diabetic. We need to know the implications of our health and pension situations are on tax and insurance liabilities. Also we have a Spanish registered car which we would like to import if that is viable. Any info would be very welcome.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*Moved thread*

I have moved this thread to the Germany forum where you will get more informed information.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You should consult an expert to check your health insurance options and whether you have a chance to join the German public insurance scheme (Gesetzliche Krankenkasse) or have to join a private insurer.
The former costs a fixed percentage of your income, regardless of age and pre-existing conditions, whereas the latter charge according to your age and health status and thus the financial risk they see in you - which can be very expensive. But then there's also the so-called "base tariff" (Basistarif), which private insurers must offer you regardless (but they won't tell you about it!) - it costs the same as the maximum (cut-off) in the public scheme, around €700/month (per person).


----------



## SPANISHEXPAT (May 11, 2015)

Thank you for your reply Beppi, does the fact that we are both retired, 67 and 71 respectively, make any difference to the Health Insurance situation?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, it makes a big difference: You cannot enter the German public health insurance system if you're above 55 years old. So you must join a private insurer - and fight for the base tariff at €700/month (all other schemes they offer are certainly much costlier at your age and health status).


----------



## SPANISHEXPAT (May 11, 2015)

beppi said:


> Yes, it makes a big difference: You cannot enter the German public health insurance system if you're above 55 years old. So you must join a private insurer - and fight for the base tariff at €700/month (all other schemes they offer are certainly much costlier at your age and health status).


Thank you for that, I did wonder if our age/health would make a difference.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Is there a reason you have chosen to move to Germany rather than elsewhere?
It seems to me that at your ages healthcare is going to be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## SPANISHEXPAT (May 11, 2015)

The main reason is we have quite a few family living in Germany and now we are trying to discover the financial implications of making this move. Health care certainly seems to be very expensive but we wondered if this might be balanced by far lower income tax for example. In Spain health care is excellent and for us as retirees very inexpensive but income tax is quite high.


----------



## Lou-snutz (Feb 6, 2014)

My 5 pence worth - I am retired here in Germany after working most of my life in Germany BUT I draw a UK pension (not the German state pension) as I paid NI contributions for the full period. I get health insurance via the European agreement (S1 form) through my gesetzliche Krankenkasse which is then reimbursed from the UK National Insurance . I believe most BKK´s would let you join as they just forward the bills to the UK. Pflege- (Carer) -Leistung/ -Geld is another kettle of fish. So just apply!


----------



## SPANISHEXPAT (May 11, 2015)

Many thanks for that, most folk seem to have USA based pensions etc which don't apply to UK ex-pats so good to hear of one which does make some sense at last. We use the S1 form to access Spanish Health care, which I must say is superb. Many thanks for that info.


----------

